# Hemangiosarcoma



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello, my beloved boy Cooper was diagnosed on Monday. He had surgery on Tuesday and they found small tumors on his liver. He has been very tired but eating normally. I keep checking his gums and they are pink. How do you tell the difference from being tired or lethargic? I don't want to miss any signs and cause him more pain.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

My beloved boy, Cooper, was diagnosed on Monday. He had surgery on Tuesday. His appetite is normal and his gums are pink. He has been very sleepy though. He is taking Tramadol for surgical pain. Could this cause his sleepiness? How do you tell the difference between sleepiness and lethargy? I don't want him to be in pain. Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jino915, I merged your two threads together here in the Cancer section so you would have all your replies and info in the same section which makes it easier for you. 

The Tramadol could be making your boy sleepy, when my Bridge boy was on it, he slept a lot. He's also been through surgery, it takes awhile to recover from it. 

Did your Vet give you any post op instructions or tell you things to watch for? If you have any questions or problems call your Vet. 

Hope your boy will be doing better soon.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, I'm new to this whole thing. Just to watch for lethargy, pale gums, weakness, etc. He has been sleeping a lot more than normal since his surgery. I just want to make sure it's not another bleeding episode.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you see anything out of the ordinary, be sure to call your Vet Clinic. 

The tramadol made my boy sleepy, he took it for pain management, he also was 15.5 at the time too and he had really slowed down.

How old is your Cooper?


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

He's 8, he'll be 9 in March.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As long as his gums remain pink, he's eating and drinking and able to go to the bathroom, he should be alright. If any of those change, be sure to call your Vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're going through this...it's so hard.

My Boomer would not eat anything during a bleed, not even special treats...and he was as food obsessed as they come when he was well. It was the first sign something was very wrong. His feet and tongue also were cold, although oddly, his gums never changed color much. But in between episodes he was his usual sweet goofy self...I thought I was losing my mind.

His last two episodes he just sank to the ground on his side and lay there.

Maybe talk to your vet about what to look for and what your plans are? Some people have bought some time with yunan baiyo, a Chinese herb. 

My best to you both.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't have any experience with hemangiosarcoma, but if he's eating and drinking normally, pink gums, temp normal, bright eyed, still wants to go outside, begs for treats, but sleeps a lot, I think your good. Does he seem like Cooper, only tired?


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you. He is actually taking Yunnan Baiyo. This is such a helpless feeling and it saddens me that so many Goldens and their owners have to go through it. I'm trying my best to stay strong, but this is tearing me apart.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

He does seem like Cooper when he's awake. We went for a small walk earlier and he has been eating and drinking. I think I'm just overly-nervous but I don't want to overlook anything either.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending you a hug. Hemangio is just evil...the only thing that's at all okay about it is that between bleeds, they seem pretty happy, unlike most of the other cancers late stage.

Spoil him as much as you can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penn Vet is doing a study using I'm Yunity, it was featured on Fox 29 out of Philadelphia-

Here's the link to the story-

Penn Vets Make Strides to Help Dogs with Cancer - Story | WTXF


----------



## scacountor (Jan 11, 2016)

I just lost my boy to this over the weekend. Cancer is the freaking devil! Here is my advice...take what you will. When he goes through bouts of not eating, try cooking him a meal. My dog would no longer eat this kibble, but I cooked him boiled chicken, carrots, and rice and he devoured it. He also ate some cottage cheese. Eliminate fatty foods (now and forever). Stay upbeat and positive when you interact with him (I know this can be difficult give the circumstances but emotional stress aggravates the condition. Limit exercise to the absolute essential. I didn't know he had the condition, so the 1st time he should signs and recovered...i let him go back to his usual routine which led to has last bout with it. Most importantly...cherish the time you have together. Bless you both and I hope for the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jino*

Saying a prayer for Cooper and you. We've lost two or three dogs to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Ljcurqt (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry, I lost my boy a year ago tomorrow from Hemangiosarcoma . His last bleed was the worst. His gums were white and he fell over and could not move. Still not over it, tears every day


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jake collapsed and because we didn't know what was wrong we had the fluid drained. He lived three weeks after that with no symptoms. The only symptom was the day he collapsed again and we sent him to the bridge.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ljcurqt said:


> So sorry, I lost my boy a year ago tomorrow from Hemangiosarcoma . His last bleed was the worst. His gums were white and he fell over and could not move. Still not over it, tears every day


This is my mom. He didn't even stop eating. He did start coughing the day before but was his happy normal self.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. He's still eating and wanting his walks. Trying to stay positive and enjoy our time together. Here is a picture of Cooper.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cooper's beautiful, prayers he continues to do well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially given the sad circumstances.

Here is a pointer to one of the best threads we have about a dog fighting hemangiosarcoma: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It contains a lot of useful information, as well as being an incredible love story.

Good luck to you and your beloved Cooper. You will be in my thoughts and praetors.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Cooper is beautiful. I am so sorry you and he are going through this. My Bella is being treated for lymphoma. It's so hard when YOU know they're sick but they don't really know. Best wishes for many more good times with your Cooper.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Such a handsome boy! It´s very very hard to be positive and upbeat but please try your best in spoiling Cooper as much as you can and cherish the good times. If he´s eating, walking and doing his necessities, he´s good and he´s not worrying about anything or being scared. We´re the ones that worry and cry. Let Cooper enjoy every minute of his life.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

We had to say goodbye to our beautiful boy today. We filled these last 5 weeks with all of his favorite things. It came on quite suddenly this morning, so we are still a little shocked.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear your beautiful Cooper has passed. 
My thoughts and prayers to you and your family. 

Godspeed Cooper


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Fly free Cooper


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper. Glad that you had those special five weeks with him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of precious Cooper. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Our boy Fozzie was exactly the same age when we lost him to hemangio too.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry it was Cooper's time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. They're never with us long enough. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Even though we knew it was coming, we are still devastated. My only consolation is that he was happy up until the moment it happened. We went for our normal walk, he rolled around in the snow and came in and ate breakfast. It's so sad that he was taken so early, but I know he had a good life. Everyone tells us he was treated better than most humans. Reading all of these posts makes me even sadder because this diseases seems to plague our beautiful Goldens. I wish I could've saved him and I'm sure you all felt the same way.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. This is a nasty disease, one that takes far too many young goldens, including mine. The suddenness makes it worse. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi
I am so sorry to here about your boy...

Thoughts are with you

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Heart Golden Girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



Jino915 said:


> We had to say goodbye to our beautiful boy today. We filled these last 5 weeks with all of his favorite things. It came on quite suddenly this morning, so we are still a little shocked.


Rest in peace, sweet Cooper. You can tell that you loved him so much. My Smooch and Snobear will keep Cooper company.
I added Cooper to the Rainbow Bridge List. We lost 2 or 3 of our dogs to hemangiosarcoma!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6321313


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sweet Cooper. Rest in peace.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So sad... my sincere condolences. We went through the same thing in Dec. Our sweet Abby girl lived about a month after being diagnosed (she was 8 yrs old). On her last day, you wouldn't have known anything was wrong with her - she was a happy girl. Agnes


----------

